# Federgabel, nein Danke!



## Manitou (13. August 2004)

Wer von euch fährt noch (bzw. wieder)  komplett ungefedert. Habe mir bei meinem neuen MTB erstmal die Federgabel ausgebaut und ne starre Gabel eingbaut. Mir ging einfach das ständige Pflegen und einstellen der Federelemente auf den Keks. Ist einschönes Gefühl sich einfach auf das Rad schwingen zu können und zu vergessen  !!


Manitou


----------



## der alte ron (13. August 2004)

Noch nicht aber vieleicht bald , nach meinem fully versuch bin ich stark am überlegen , ob ich mir nicht wieder ein bike aufbaue mit dem man wieder FAHREN muss . Du wohnst irgendwo in der gegend von hannover , oder ? Da würde mir die enscheidung wesentlich leichter fallen , Hab mal 3 jahre in der gegend von hamburg gelebt .

Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (13. August 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht aber vieleicht bald , nach meinem fully versuch bin ich stark am überlegen , ob ich mir nicht wieder ein bike aufbaue mit dem man wieder FAHREN muss . Du wohnst irgendwo in der gegend von hannover , oder ? Da würde mir die enscheidung wesentlich leichter fallen , Hab mal 3 jahre in der gegend von hamburg gelebt .
> 
> Nikolay



Fast, in der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main!!!

Manitou


----------



## Delgado (13. August 2004)

.... seit einiger Zeit wieder ungefedert auf einem 1991er Adroit unterwegs.

Absolut cc und marathontauglich.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Beelzebub (13. August 2004)

mist mehrfachnennung nicht möglich  

da ich ja von jeden was hier stehen hab,kann ich schön wechseln.

ganz ehrlich fahr ich am meisten und liebsten mit dem ganz harten rad. ist halt das leichteste was ich hab und viel langsamer bin ich damit auch nicht.


----------



## Sir Gempi (13. August 2004)

Ich hab jetzt nach über 8 Jahren Starrbike (leider kaputtgebrochen) seit 2 Wochen eins mit Federgabel, und das is schon ganz lustig. Nur eigentlich braucht man sowas nicht wirklich. Der einzige Effekt von so ner Federung is, das man damit sauschlechte Wege fahren kann, bei denen's einen auf dem Starren zu übel durchschüttelt. Mit dem gehen halt nur schlechte. Wenn man sich also von sauschlechten Wegen fernhält, kein Thema. Von niedrigerem Gewicht, besserem Handling und Wartungsfreiheit rede ich mal gar nicht erst.


----------



## tedeschino (13. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Eigentlich fahre ich ein Scott G-Zero Fully. Bei der Teilnahme am Bike on Fire 24 H Rennen, habe ich mich wegen der Schlaglochfreien Strecke für ein ungefedertes Bike entschieden und war bin positiv überrascht.
Mittlerweile fahre ich fast lieber ungefedert.
Federung hat aber schon seine Vorteile.
Man kann zwar die meisten Rennen ungefedert fahren, aber das ist sehr anstrengend, denn dann muss man sehr viel mit den Armen arbeiten und öfters aus dem Sattel als beim Fully und das kann gerade bei einem Marathon zu einem Problem werden.
Gute Gabeln (Fox) oder Dämpfer (5th Element) verhindern das Wippen im Wiegetritt. Kostet halt!
Das Gewicht ist auch nicht so wichtig, denn da sollte man zuerst an sich selbst Kg tunen, oder?
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Wer hauptsächlich Wege ohne Schlaglöcher oder Wurzeln fährt, ist mit einem ungefedertem Bike vielleicht sogar schneller unterwegs.

Grüßle


----------



## Lola_radelt (13. August 2004)

@ tedeschino

Ach, Du warst das also, der dort so ganz ungefedert rumgeheizt ist    - damit bist Du definitiv aufgefallen . Hab´ Dich gesehen .


----------



## jones (13. August 2004)

Naja, bei mir in der Gegend (Schwäbische Alb rund um Albstadt, falls das ein Begriff sein sollte) müsste ich mir ungefedert erstmal nen neuen Haustrail suchen.

Ne im Ernst. ist schon ganz gut so ungefedert. Aber manche Trails sind meiner Meinung nach dann fast unfahrbar, weil es einem immer fast das Handgelenk abbricht.    

Ich bin jedenfalls froh ne F-Gabel zu haben.


----------



## der alte ron (13. August 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Fast, in der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main!!!
> 
> Manitou


Mit Felix verwechselt ?! Sorry


Sir Gempi , das killer - v mit peperony fork war auch mein estes "richtiges" mtb , der kiste trauer ich immer noch nach ! Warum macht man manchmal so blöde sachen und verkauft/verschenkt die besten sachen nur um etwas neues zu haben . Ein vorteil des alters , es lässt langsam nach   !


----------



## mrpalme (13. August 2004)

oha, endlich kann ich auch mal was sagen, ich fahre auch ungefedert. allerdings gezwungener maßen, da ich z.zt nicht die kohle für nen neus bike habe. 
ich fahre nen acardia 4000 in rot, wie gesagt ungefedert und stahlrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

ich fahr ein GT I-Drive und bin damit schnell. Ich kann damit meine ganze Kraft in die Pedale bringen. 

Ich wöllt die Federung nicht missen. Grad heut hat se mich mehr als einmal vor einem Sturz bewahrt 
Hardtail wär noch i.O, aber auch schon schlechter. Aber gleich Rigid? Nee, wär für mich keine Alternative.

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## drivingghost (13. August 2004)

Ich möchte auf eine Federung nicht mehr vezichten. Ich habe noch ein uraltes Starrbike herumstehen, wenn ich da mal draufspringe ist es schon eine Umgewöhnung. Und schon auf leichten Wurzeltrails werden die Handgelenke malträtiert bzw. man muss viel mit den Armen abfangen was auch wieder Energie kostet. 
Meine Meinung: Leichtes frontgefedertes für CC, wird es wilder dann ein Fully. 

Gruß, Ramin


----------



## lelebebbel (13. August 2004)

da fehlt eindeutig die antwortmöglichkeit "mal so, mal so"!


----------



## Bateman (13. August 2004)

an meinem alten Cannondale hab ich ne Headshock dran mit eta 6 cm federweg, das is OK, und recht hart isses auch, so dass es echt nur federt wenn mal ein Loch kommt...

Aber am liebsten Fahr ich doch meine starren Bikes, hab mittlerweile keines mehr mit Federgabel ausser dem C`dale...

wir haben neulich ne Tour gemacht, 2 Mann mit starren Bikes, einer mit Federgabel und ein Fully...

wir hatten da auch mal ein paar üble Wurzelpassagen, total verblockt, und da denkt man sich danns chon ab und zu, mann bin ich ein Depp, wenn der mit dem Fully dann ganz locker rübergrinst während man selbst zu tun hat dass das Gebiss drin bleibt...

Aber ich hab ja nichtmal ne Schaltung an den Bikes...

naja, vielleicht find ich ja nochwas was ich abschrauben kann...

Bateman


----------



## Principia (13. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> da fehlt eindeutig die antwortmöglichkeit "mal so, mal so"!


ist jetzt drin


----------



## drivingghost (13. August 2004)

Für viele zu spät!    
Aber wie gesagt, für CC nehm ich ein Hardtail für wilderes die Fullys. Von daher habe ich richtig gestimmt und brauchte das "mal so mal so" gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lola_radelt (13. August 2004)

Ich fahre so hin und wieder auch ganz ungefedert - ich habe noch mein erstes "richtiges" Mountainbike in der Garage stehen. Ein Kästle Degree 4.5. Allerdings ist das mein "Eisdielen- und Freibadbike" . Ich bilde mir ein, dass niemand so eine "alte Gurke" klaut.
Auch wenn ich meine "alte Gurke" liebe - das "neue Schätzchen" mit der Headshok möchte ich nicht mehr missen .


----------



## lelebebbel (13. August 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> ist jetzt drin


danke  *anklick*


----------



## djinges (13. August 2004)

Moin Leute!
Wegen eines gewissen Verschleissproblemes ist meine 80mm "gefederte" rock shock judy xc air nun etwas lauter geworden (klappert wie sau) und hat einen maximalen Federweg von 30 mm  . Das reicht auch auf allen Singeltrails hier in Hamburg und macht sogar richtig Spass (HaBes = Tannenwälder mit lauter Wurzeln, in einigen Passagen auch recht ausgewaschen).  Ich droppe gerne was sich unterwegs so bietet, aber bislang nicht mehr als 0,8 m ... das geht alles auch mit der recht harten Gabel.
Weniger Federung ist für mich ausgeschlossen, denn als ich von meinem Strassenrad auf das MTB wechseln durfte, hab ich gemerkt, dass die Trails auf einmal mehr Spass machen und bei dem entsprechend höheren Tempo eher der Flow aufkommt.  Technisch würde man bestimmt noch besser fahren und die Linie genauer treffen, wenn die Gabel starr wäre, aber mein Rücken sagt schon mit Federgabel (am Hardtail) dass ich jede Wurzel individuell würdigen soll


----------



## MXcompETAbiker (13. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr ein GT I-Drive und bin damit schnell. Ich kann damit meine ganze Kraft in die Pedale bringen.
> 
> Ich wöllt die Federung nicht missen. Grad heut hat se mich mehr als einmal vor einem Sturz bewahrt
> Hardtail wär noch i.O, aber auch schon schlechter. Aber gleich Rigid? Nee, wär für mich keine Alternative.
> ...



korrekt!wobei,ich bin überzeugter hardtrailfahrer!finde fully's zu langsam!und wenn es schnelle und leichte(10-11kg)sind,.naja.....zu teuer!hardtrail find ich schneller als fully,sicher,ungefedert ist man nochmal schneller!aber für einen brutalen,oder sehr schnellen fahrstil,wo eben eine federgabel öfters schläge schluckt,da wäre mir das risiko mit nem ungefederten zu hoch!mir wüde es schon schlecht werden wenn ich an die heimischen trails denken würde!ne,lass mal sein!fully's find ich ok!
mfg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

die Diskussion was schneller ist ist eigentlich schwachsinn. Solche Dinge wie Fully rollt besser über Hindernisse ist eigentlich statistischer Dünnsinn.

Außerdem hängt das ganze auch am Fahrstil. Wer schwere Gänge fährt fühlt sich mit dem nicht federnden HT sicher schneller an, wer wiederum leichte gänge in hoher Frequenz fährt kommt mit dem fully gut klar da dann das Wippen kaum ein Problem ist. Am Ende alles eine Einstellungssache! 

BTW: viele fullies bleiben auch bei großen Gängen ruhig, mein GT wippt auf den kleinen Blättern mehr als auf dem großen. 

Und um diesen Vergleich mal ein bisschen schief zu ziehen, es hängt auch viel mit der Geo zusammen, wenn das Fully net passt, ist das HT schneller oder auch andersrum. Am Ende alles eine Sache des Fahrstils, des einsatzbereiches und der persönlichen Vorlieben.

Weil am Ende zählen doch eigentlich mehr die Beine als das Gefährt, gell?


Fazit: 
Jedem das seine, wer Fully will soll Fully nehmen, wer HT will soll HT nehmen, wer Rigid will soll meinetwegen auch das fahren. Jeder ist mit dem schnell was er will, hauptsache das ding stimmt von der geo her und lässt sich gut treten.

Gruß, der Stefan

P.S. der sein Traumbike das ihm super passt bereits gefunden hat.


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. August 2004)

fully: wippende gummikuh schwer und daher auch langsamer als hardtails.

starrbikes / hardtails fahren halt leute die fahren KÖNNEN. Fullies fahren leute die fahren WOLLEN.


----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2004)

bin Fullyfahrerin, da diese vollgefederten nen mordsmäßigen spaß auf trails machen. allerdings such ich noch was für die ausdauer/stadt, entweder nen starrbike oder ein Rennrad.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. August 2004)

wildbiker schrieb:
			
		

> bin Fullyfahrerin, da diese vollgefederten nen mordsmäßigen spaß auf trails machen. allerdings such ich noch was für die ausdauer/stadt, entweder nen starrbike oder ein Rennrad.



hm, man kann auch mit fullys Rennradfahrer jagen, macht sogar nen mordsmäßigen spaß. Und auf jedem Trail ist ein Fully nunmal eine Waffe.

Und zu Gurkenfolie:
Fahr verdammtnochmal endlich mal ein Fully bevor du schon wieder Dünnsinn laberst!!!! (für Gurkenfolie sind sowohl Fullys, Alurahmen als auch Luftdämpfer verachtungswürdig). Denn wenn man keine Ahnung hat, naja, du kennst den spruch sicher...


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> hm, man kann auch mit fullys Rennradfahrer jagen, macht sogar nen mordsmäßigen spaß. Und auf jedem Trail ist ein Fully nunmal eine Waffe.
> 
> Und zu Gurkenfolie:
> Fahr verdammtnochmal endlich mal ein Fully bevor du schon wieder Dünnsinn laberst!!!! (für Gurkenfolie sind sowohl Fullys, Alurahmen als auch Luftdämpfer verachtungswürdig). Denn wenn man keine Ahnung hat, naja, du kennst den spruch sicher...




im gegensatz zu dir heul ich nicht bei ner schlechten bikebewertung rum.


----------



## skyline (14. August 2004)

Och Jungs... lassts doch einfach sein.
"Aber der hat angefangen!"
Ruhe hab ich gesagt!   

hab mal für mal so mal so abgestimmt, bin ja spät genug dran. Hab immer die Wahl zwischen zwei Geländefahrrädern, mein Hardtail und mein Speeder, der ist logischerweise knüppelhart. 

Mit dem Hardtail ists sicher ermüdungsfreier zu fahren, nicht nur, weil ich mir da den Luxus einer Schaltung gönn, sondern, weil man da nicht so viel mit den Armen arbeiten muss um Schläge wegzustecken. Allerdings, so viel schneller bin ich dadurch nicht, ich kann nur länger  

Mehr Spaß machts nur unmittelbar, also mitten im Trail, weil man nicht so verkrampft die Idelalinie suchen muss, weil kleinere Fehler nicht sofort bestraft werden. Rigid kommt der Spaß eher hinterher, wenn ich wieder Zeit hab sich auf was anderes als das Rad zu konzentrieren, aber dann bekomm ich das Grinsen so schnell nicht aus meinem Gesicht.

Rigid ist im übrigen auch das perfekte Fahrtraining in meinen Augen, nirgendwo lernt man besser sein Rad zu beherschen, wenn man mal nicht aufgepasst hat, merkt mans sofort und ungefiltert, solche Dinge werden Teilgefedert und erst recht Voll absolut vom Fahrwerk verschluckt. Wenn man sein Rad aber durch das Training im "einfachen" Terrain gut beherscht und einen Sinn für die richtig Linie entwickelt hat, dann wirds einfacher mit dem Gefederten im richtigen Gelände. Das hab ich im letzten Jahr starr gelernt. An meinen Anfang auf nem Stahl Giant kann ich mich leider nicht mehr so gut erinnern, aber ein bisschen Technik ist von damals hängen geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (14. August 2004)

Mir persönlich geht es auch nicht darum was schneller ist , sondern was mir mehr spass macht . Mit dem fully bin ich schneller , keine frage , komme technische sachen hoch , die ich mit dem hardtail nie geschafft hätte ,bergab braucht man nur draufhalten - den rest macht die federung . Denke auch das ich mir ein sehr gutes fully gekauft habe aber das hardtail macht mir einfach viel mehr spass . Um es mal so zu vergleichen : mit dem fully ist es so wie auto zu fahren , hardtail/rigid ist eher wie bei einer KTM-enduro am gas zu drehen !!!!
Deshalb kommt die fullykiste im winter wieder weg , basta ! 
Nikolay


----------



## Thunderbird (14. August 2004)

Mein Racebike ist ein Hardtail mit Federgabel, ganz klar.

Mein Tourenbike habe ich vor ein paar Wochen vom Fully (2001-2004 gefahren) 
auf Starrbike umgebaut:

=> 2,3 Kg Gewicht weniger
=> weniger Verschleißteile
=> mehr Oberkörpertraining
=> auf 90% aller Trails kaum langsamer
=> die Fahrtechnik macht wieder Fortschritte
=> alle Trails werden interessanter

*Ein Starrbike fliegt - Fullys kleben am Boden. *

Thb


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. August 2004)

wenn mans richtig anstellt, lernt auch ein fully fliegen. 
und auch wenns der Fahrtechnik nicht hilft, wenn man z.B. Wheelies usw. übt, dann ist ein Fully gar nicht verkehrt, denn wenn mans aufm fully schafft ists auf einem HT auch kein Problem.

Wie mir scheint ist das alles eine Sache der Vorlieben:
Manche werfen ihr Fully weg, andere wie ich würdens nie hergeben.

@Gurkenfolie:
Du hasts doch selbst gesagt: 
ich bin en spätpubertärer Revoluzer.

so, jetzt mal ein wenig sinniger:
Wenn man keine Ahnung von Technik hat, z.B. behauptet das I-Drive so ein Antiwipphinterbau ist, alles verurteilt was man nicht versteht und Dinge über die man sich gar kein Urteil erlauben kann abwertet mit irgenwelchen fadenscheinigen Argumenten "Luftdämpfer ---> Möchtegernleichtbau" dann ist was fehlgeschlagen, eigentlich tust du mir schon fast leid. 

mitleidige Grüße, der Stefan

P.S. Luftdämpfer spart 500g und passt perfekt zum Hinterbau, Stichwort Kinematik, aber darüber bist du ja sicher perfekt informiert


----------



## gurkenfolie (14. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mans richtig anstellt, lernt auch ein fully fliegen.
> und auch wenns der Fahrtechnik nicht hilft, wenn man z.B. Wheelies usw. übt, dann ist ein Fully gar nicht verkehrt, denn wenn mans aufm fully schafft ists auf einem HT auch kein Problem.
> 
> Wie mir scheint ist das alles eine Sache der Vorlieben:
> ...



ich frag mich bloss immer warum du dein bike so anpreist.
du hast scheinbar ein gesteigertes geltungsbewusstsein.

find ich positiv dass du trotzdem dazu stehst


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. August 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich bloss immer warum du dein bike so anpreist.
> du hast scheinbar ein gesteigertes geltungsbewusstsein.
> 
> find ich positiv dass du trotzdem dazu stehst



war nur als beispiel für deine einsame gehirnzelle gedacht


----------



## der alte ron (15. August 2004)

Hallo ihr beiden , lasst das niveau bitte nicht zu sehr steigen , sonst können wir bald nicht mehr folgen !


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (15. August 2004)

zu mir: fahre am liebsten hardtail. 

hauptgrund: 
ich bin einfach zu faul, arbeit in die fahrwerksabstimmung/wartung zu stecken   

nee, im ernst: meine freizeit ist eh schon knapp gestrickt. wenn ich schon die zeit zum biken habe, dann heißt es: draufsetzen und ab damit. federgabel tut ihre arbeit, bergauf lockout und gut is. ich will nicht schrauben, ich will fahren.

das rigid nehm ich nur noch seltenst. zum einen, weil ich es erhalten will und zum anderen ist es trotz starrgabel schwerer als mein hardtail. eingesetzt wird es nur noch auf asphalt => rennradübersetzung und slicks.


----------



## Principia (15. August 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr beiden , lasst das niveau bitte nicht zu sehr steigen , sonst können wir bald nicht mehr folgen !


stimmt...weil :closed


----------



## skyline (15. August 2004)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:
			
		

> zum einen, weil ich es erhalten will und zum anderen ist es trotz starrgabel schwerer als mein hardtail



Mein Singlespeeder wiegt auch über ein Kilo mehr als mein Hardtail. Und die Differenz wird noch steigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchseDesBoesen (15. August 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Singlespeeder wiegt auch über ein Kilo mehr als mein Hardtail. Und die Differenz wird noch steigen...



wenn du den singlespeeder "auflasten" willst, hätte ich als "schwerbaufreak" da noch ein paar tipps ...


----------



## gurkenfolie (15. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> war nur als beispiel für deine einsame gehirnzelle gedacht




tja mein gewichtstuning fängt halt schon beim hirn an.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. August 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> tja mein gewichtstuning fängt halt schon beim hirn an.


----------



## SteffenScott (16. August 2004)

bei manchen rennen (vielleicht eine hand voll)
ist man schon mitn fully schneller,aber dafür extra nen fully,nee
fully is schon was schönes,wenn alles weggebügelt wird,aber man wird faul,weil einfach üebrall drüber gewalzt wird
ich fahre übern winter starr und so ne sid race 01er (1137g)
die steinbach starrgabel tät mich reizen aber kost auch(auch wenn die rellativ günstig ist)
dann würd ich eventuell komplett auf starr wechseln,aber meine sid würd ich dafür sicherlich nicht hergeben

aber komplett starr macht irgendwie mehr fun,habe ich die erfahrung gemacht


----------



## snowboardpunk (16. August 2004)

Fahre Starrbike (Centurion Foxx) und habe noch nie was anderes besessen. Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch.


----------



## skyline (17. August 2004)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du den singlespeeder "auflasten" willst, hätte ich als "schwerbaufreak" da noch ein paar tipps ...



Wozu es fährt sich so ganz gut. Oder haste nen schwereren Rahmen? Meiner wiegt nur 3 Kilo, allerdings ohne Farbe, hat jetzt bestimm nochmal 200g mehr. Könnt ja die schönen Sram 9.0 möchtegerncarbon Bremshebel gegen, was weiß ich, Alivios oder so tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (17. August 2004)

Ist eigentlich jemand hier schon mal starr am lago gewesen ? Oder in einem ähnlich anspruchsvolen revier ?


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (17. August 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu es fährt sich so ganz gut. Oder haste nen schwereren Rahmen? Meiner wiegt nur 3 Kilo, allerdings ohne Farbe, hat jetzt bestimm nochmal 200g mehr. Könnt ja die schönen Sram 9.0 möchtegerncarbon Bremshebel gegen, was weiß ich, Alivios oder so tauschen.



 das wär doch echt mal ein etwas anderes projekt: ein schwerbau-rad aufbauen. 

dogma: nur qualitativ gute teile nehmen, davon aber immer die schwersten


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. August 2004)

gibts schon --->  Bender, falls ihr den Kerl kennt. Schwerer gehts nicht.


----------



## SteffenScott (18. August 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich jemand hier schon mal starr am lago gewesen ? Oder in einem ähnlich anspruchsvolen revier ?



jain,wombach die gegend fahr ich öfter,wenn dir das was sagt
wenn nicht,da findet jedes jahr eins der anspruchsvollsten marathons statt
ich find das aber grade geil bei den single trails starr zu fahren


----------



## Principia (18. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> jain,wombach die gegend fahr ich öfter,wenn dir das was sagt
> wenn nicht,da findet jedes jahr eins der anspruchsvollsten marathons statt
> ich find das aber grade geil bei den single trails starr zu fahren


wombach ist schon gut. der lago aber_ ein paar_ spuren härter


----------



## TDR (18. August 2004)

> Ist eigentlich jemand hier schon mal starr am lago gewesen ? Oder in einem ähnlich anspruchsvolen revier ?



Ja, schon öfters. Geht eigentlich ganz gut, da viele Strecken so technisch sind, dass man eh sehr langsam fährt, sonst ist halt tragen angesagt. Bergauf brauchts wohl keinen Kommantar   Bergab könnte ein Fully mit richtig Federweg aber schon helfen...


----------



## Manitou (19. August 2004)

Der Singlespeeder der die Alpen überquert fährt glaube ich auch strarr!!!








Manitou


----------



## skyline (21. August 2004)

Marcel (Mip-Mip) wollte ja ein möglichst leichtes Rad haben um das zu schaffen und hat das fehlende Federelement durch fette Reifen ersetzt.

Und außerdem, wer mit 2:1 über die Alpen kommt hat andere Probleme, als ne Gabel die nicht federt, bzw ist koplett schmerzfrei


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. August 2004)

de pace ist auch keine wirkliche starrgabel


----------



## Einheimischer (21. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> de pace ist auch keine wirkliche starrgabel



Böse Zungen behaupten, selbst die Pace Federgabeln würden sich fahren wie Starrgabeln    

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (22. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> de pace ist auch keine wirkliche starrgabel



Was denn? Nur ne feste, aus Carbonrohren bestehende Gabel, die die Materialeigenschaften ausnutzt um einen gewissen Restkompfort zu bieten?


----------



## der alte ron (22. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> de pace ist auch keine wirkliche starrgabel


Auf die ergüsse die zur aufklärung folgen werden (hoffentlich)bin ich schon gespannt !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. August 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die ergüsse die zur aufklärung folgen werden (hoffentlich)bin ich schon gespannt !




e bissl flex ist schon durchs carbon drin, steht sogar auf der Pace page dass das ding flexen soll. "Micro Suspension"

Flex - Federung.

Und jetzt regt euch mal über wichtigere Dinge auf. 

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## skyline (24. August 2004)

Und weil ne Gabel flext ist sie ne Federgabel? Mein Rahmen und meine Switchblade flexen auch, ists deshalb ein Fully unter meinem Hintern?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. August 2004)

ich wisst wie ichs gemeint hab also regt euch über wichtigere dinge auf *schnarch*


----------



## viking (29. August 2004)

also ich bin über 12 jahre bmx gefahren...da is eh nix mit federn....  auch mein erstes MTB war gänzlich ohne feder ... das ging auch... und manchmal sogar schneller den Berg runter als Leute mit Fullys.....  habe so ein paar Erfarungen gemacht mit Leuten die ein Sackteures Fully hatten aber nicht fahren konnten....   Irgendwann habe ich mir dann ein neues Bike aufgebaut... hardtail mit federgabel....    die Gabel ... zu damaligen zeiten schon ein auslaufmodel von RockShox... mit stahlfedern und elastomeren....  für meine begriffe völlig ausreichend...  sehr wartungsarm... relativ leicht... und irgendwie ziemlich hart.. federt aber in den entscheidenen momenten genug um mich auf dem Rad zu halten......   ansonsten sol doch jeder machen was er will.. udn was ihm spass macht... in diesem Sinne....   kommt gut gefedert durch den Tag....


----------



## dominik-deluxe (29. August 2004)

im gelände reicht doch nur eine federgabel. da spürt man wenigstens noch was vom biken. doch dafür kann man nicht alle trials fahren. und mein 2 bike nicht gefedert, schließlich fahre ich damit nur in der stadt herum.


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. August 2004)

Ich war lange ein echtes Weichei und entsprechend Fullyfahrerin (Scott G-Zero und Ghost RT7500). Nach dem vierten auf Garantie getauschten Dämpfer (Rockshox SID   ) bin ich auf ein Hardtail mit Scareb Platinum ausgewichen. Und musste feststellen, dass nicht nur das MTB-Feeling aus alten Tagen wiedergekehrt ist, wo wir mit Starr- und später mit Elastomerefedergabel über CC-Kurse geholpert sind. Auch die Fahrtechnik war plötzlich wieder besser, langsamer bin ich mit dem HT im Vergleich zum Fully auf Trails nur unwesentlich!   

Mein guter alter, auf SSP umgebauter GaryFisher-Rahmen aus besagten alten Zeiten hat noch eine sehr gut gewartete und funktionierende, superleichte Pace RC35 drin - Federweg etwa 20mm!    Und es macht richtig Fun, damit über die Trails zu heizen! Allerdings nur eine Stunde lang... Dann drohen diverse Inlays meine Zähne zu verlassen!    Ich bewundere jeden, der Starrbikes im Gelände sportlich - und auch noch über einen längeren Zeitrahmen! - bewegt!   

Mein Fazit: Für Rennen oder längere Touren halte ich eine gute Federgabel für unentbehrlich. Für kurze Ausflüge in die heimische Pampa reicht ein Starrbike.


----------



## der alte ron (30. August 2004)

Wenn alles gut geht dann leiht mit ein freund sein starres alubike mit dem er normalerweise zur arbeit fährt für meinen lagourlaub , bin gespannt - hoffentlich kann der das bike entbehren . Wenn , dann setz ich einen kurzen erfahrungsbericht hier rein .

Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottmar (30. August 2004)

habe mit "mal so mal so" gestimmt, da ich glücklicherweise von jeder vorgeschlagenen Gattung ein Exemplar bewegen darf. am liebsten fahr ich komplett ungefedert, weil ich mir über die Technik keine Gedanken machen muss (stimmt der Luftdruck, wo ist das brunox, passt die Dämpfung zum Gelände...). 

Bestätigen kann ich auch, dass fullyfahren die Fahrtechnik verdirbt: man schaut gar nicht mehr nach der fahrbaren Linie, sondern kann ja über alles wegbolzen. Wenn ich nach dem Fully auf dem Rigid fahre, bin ich immer wieder erstaunt, dass der vorherige Weg so nur schwer fahrbar ist, dass der trail mit ein bischen Nachdenken aber auch eine besser fahrbare Linie bietet. Außerdem habe ich mit dem Rigid viel mehr Gelegenheiten, in denen ich bunnyhop u.ä. wirklich brauchen kann, sodass ich viel mehr zum üben gezwungen bin.

Als alter Sack muss ich aber gestehen, dass ich ,wenn ich nur 1 bike haben dürfte, ein Hardtail wählen würde, da wär mir ein rigid doch zu puristisch (ein fully aber viel zu aufwendig).


----------



## gorbi73 (30. August 2004)

Ich hab mir aus den Resten meines Uralt-Bikes, welches bei einem Crash zerbröselte, ein Starrbike zusammengebaut. Damit bin ich auch (notgedrungen) bei zwei Rennen gestartet, ging auch nicht viel schlechter als das 10mal teurere Hardtail    War schon klasse, einigen Fullypiloten zu zeigen, wie schnell man wirklich einige Abfahrten runterschmirgeln kann. Gut, auf technisch schwierigen Trails ist der Spass dann suboptimal, aber für die Fahrtechnik bringts enorm viel. Man merkt sofort, wenn man nicht die sauberste Linie fährt, da die Rückmeldung sehr direkt erfolgt. Mach ich aber nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder, dann aber wahrscheinlich noch mit RR-Lenker und Gepäckträger. Bin schon auf die Gesichter gespannt


----------



## Diggler (6. September 2004)

Ich habe irgendwann in mein Klein Attitude (Trek) die Federgabel gegen eine Cannondale P-Bone gewechselt. Nach 2 Tagen Eingewöhnung war ich total begeistert. Das Bike geht ab wie eine Rakete (besonders im Wiegetritt fahren ist jetzt geil) und wiegt deutlich weniger. In sehr schwierigen Sektionen macht sich auch die geringe Verwindung der Gabel bemerkbar, man kann deutlich präziser wie mit einer Federgabel steuern. 
In meinem Tomac Buckshot habe ich eine Manitou Black SPV und muss sagen das die auch nicht schlecht ist aber meistens irgendwie überflüssig. Ich bin meistens auf Forstwegen unterwegs und da ist man mit einer Federgabel schon fast "übermotorisiert" von einem Fully ganz zu schweigen. Die SingleTrails bei mir daheim lassen sich auch gut mit einer Starrgabel fahren ein bischen Übung voraussgesetzt.
Gruß,
Diggler


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... seit einiger Zeit wieder ungefedert auf einem 1991er Adroit unterwegs.
> 
> Absolut cc und marathontauglich.
> 
> Gruß Delgado




Hab' vor zwei Wochen den MTB Halbmarathon (65km) am Nürburgring mit dem Starrgabel-Adroit gewonnen.

Noch Fragen?

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Quen (9. September 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' vor zwei Wochen den MTB Halbmarathon (65km) am Nürburgring mit dem Starrgabel-Adroit gewonnen.
> 
> Noch Fragen?
> 
> Gruß Delgado


Keine weiteren Fragen, Angeklagter!   

Nee, im ernst... Glückwunsch!   

Fahr auch die meiste Zeit am CC-Bike starr, am Winterbike generell. Würde die SID auch nur wieder für ein etwas anspruchsvolleres Rennen einbauen. Ansonsten bringt Starr fahren aber jede Menge Fun (auch wenns manchmal schmerzende Handgelenke verursacht).

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## Ger (9. September 2004)

Liebe Gemeinde,
ich hatte in meinem GT ne alte Mogul-Federgabel drinne(von TREK), habe mir aber letztes Jahr das Bike wieder komplett auf Stahl zurückgebaut. Macht mir wieder richtig Spaß, so ganz klassisch. Bin am überlegen, ob ich nächstes Jahr am Lago mal wieder nen Pur-Steel-Downhill fahren soll. Das würde mich momentan am meißten reizen. Wo noch jeder Stein sozusagen handbearbeitet werden muß. Ist halt ein gänzlich anderes Fahren als mit dem Fully, das verzeiht ja schon den ein oder anderen Fahrfehler.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabauke (9. September 2004)

Ich besitze erst seit ein paar Wochen ein Hardtail, vorher bin ich halt immer mein altes Giant Starrbike gefahren. Ging auch, geht aber tierisch in die Arme/Handgelenke. Auf nem Fully bin ich noch nie gesessen, hab ich aber auch kein so richtiges Interesse dran. Die Federgabel will ich aber mittlerweile nicht mehr missen. Ist doch wesentlich bequemer und es gibt immernoch genug Trails, die nicht einfach zu fahren sind, und wo man die Ideallinie wirklich nötig hat.

Gruß


----------



## Beff1 (9. September 2004)

Ich fahr Hardtail.

Da aber hier gerade interessante Sachen angesprochen werden, würde mich mal eins interessieren: Ich lese immer wieder davon das man bestimmte Trails und Strecken mit einem Hardtail nicht fahren könne und immer wieder überlege ich mir was das denn wohl für Streckene sein mögen?

Ist jetzt nicht aufhetzend gemeint oder so...aber vielleicht kann ja jemand mal eine Strecke zeigen (Bild/Beschreibung) die man *nur* mit einem Fully fahren kann. Ich kenne sowas nämlich bisher nicht.
Ideal wäre natürlich wenn mir jemand ne Strecke nennt, die ich selbst abfahren kann   (wohne zwischen München und Garmisch) .....da findet sich bestimmt was - wir haben ja ein, zwei Berge   

Achja: Ich frage deshalb so blöd, weil ich ausser Starrbikes und meinem jetzigen HT (mit Federgabel) noch nichts anderes oder auch Fullymäßiges gefahren bin. Ich plane aber eigentlich für 2005 oder 2006 die Anschaffung eines Fullys....dann werd i´s scho seng.


----------



## der alte ron (15. September 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alles gut geht dann leiht mit ein freund sein starres alubike mit dem er normalerweise zur arbeit fährt für meinen lagourlaub , bin gespannt - hoffentlich kann der das bike entbehren . Wenn , dann setz ich einen kurzen erfahrungsbericht hier rein .
> Nikolay


Ok , bin wieder heim ! Ich werd warscheinlich wieder monate brauchen um mich an das eis und den kaffee hier in deutschland zu gewöhnen (runterzukriegen) .
Am lago war ich also jetzt eine woche mir einem cube alu-rahmen der 2000g klasse und einer steinbach alugabel unterwegs gewesen und muß sagen es hat irre spass gemacht mich aber auch wieder vom gedanken weg gebracht mit ei komplett starres bike aufzubauen . Von der fahrbarkeit ist alles gleich , das ist nicht das problem ! In den meisten deutschen tourengebieten auch in den deutschen alpen wäre das für mich immer noch eine überlegung wert , allerdings auf langen presslufhammerabfahrten wie am gardasee mußte ich immer wieder anhalten um die schmerzen aus den händen zu kriegen . Man muß ständig hochkonzentriert fahren , mit "absurfen" ist da nicht mehr viel und ab einem gewissen tempo stellen sich leichte sehstörungen ein  !
Um einen vergleich zu bieten - manche kennen bestimmt die erste lange abfahrt vom gardaseemarathon , ca. 1000hm sehr schneller aber ruppiger downhill ... ... ich sag nur aua . Zumindest mit einem starren alubike ist das für mich nichts und das ist am lago eine rel. einfache abfahrt . Und jetzt schimpft mich ruhig ein weichei !
Ich ziehe da eine straff abgestimmte SPV-gabel vor . 
Aber bei einem hardtail bleibt es auf alle fälle , mein fully muß wieder weg !
Nikolay


----------



## drivingghost (21. September 2004)

rabauke schrieb:
			
		

> Auf nem Fully bin ich noch nie gesessen, hab ich aber auch kein so richtiges Interesse dran.


ging mir am Anfang genauso. Mittlerweile will ich ein Fully (auch wenn es nur Spaßgeräte sind, nichts für cc/MA Wettkämpfe) nicht mehr verzichten. 
Aber sei schlau und setze Dich nicht auf ein Fully, kann sein dass Du sonst sehr schnell sehr viel Geld los wirst.   
Gruß, Ramin


----------



## oldschooler (21. September 2004)

da ich eigentlich die strasse und mein rs6 mein zuhause nenne, fahr ich nur hart.....

beim karakoram original starrgabel, irgendwie is mir das rad jedoch schon zu weich ...

und beim klein....mal ehrlich, wer baut in ein 91er attitude was federndes rein? das wäre doch blasphemie...!!!
außerdem gibts nix schöneres wie ne brutale massage für arme und rücken....

bald is es wieder fertig *lechz* ....außerdem kann ich im gelände eh technisch nicht allzuviel, deswegen komm ich garnicht in den bereich , wo mir die federgabel richtig was bringen würde...


----------



## henrsch (21. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich muss nun auch mal meine Senf dazu geben!

Ich fahr nun seit geraumer Zeit starr, auch zahllose Wettkämpfe!

Och kann mich nur an 2/3 Rennen errinnern in denen ich mir ne Federgabel gewünscht hätte!

Es geht einfach nicht´s über dieses direkte Fahrgefühl!

HIER IST KÖNNEN GEFRAGT !!!!!!!!

MfG
Henrsch


----------



## Speedhunt (23. September 2004)

CC-Kiste seit zwei Wochen wieder ungefedert. Die Geometrie des 94er Rahmens war dann nicht wirklich für ne 98 Judy SL mit 80mm ausgelegt   

Auf der Dual-Kiste mit schmuigen 110mm Federweg vorne   und dicken Reifen


----------



## Fritze (25. September 2004)

SINGESPEED MIT STAHLGABEL- geht besser als ich gedacht habe, z.b. marathon fahren ist kein problem. bei langen wurzelstrecken etc. kann es nervig werden, aber die wartungsarmut spricht für sich! überleg sogar ob ich mir ne rc31 für mein shift bike zulege!
-chris alles klar,   hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder-
 greets fritze


----------



## mischiflix (1. Oktober 2004)

Fritze schrieb:
			
		

> SINGESPEED MIT STAHLGABEL- geht besser als ich gedacht habe, z.b. marathon fahren ist kein problem. bei langen wurzelstrecken etc. kann es nervig werden, aber die wartungsarmut spricht für sich! überleg sogar ob ich mir ne rc31 für mein shift bike zulege!
> -chris alles klar,   hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder-
> greets fritze


naja, an ein ssp ne federgabel zu bauen geht ja auch mal gar nich  
nene, also ich fahr seit ich denken kann cc und hatte auch nie wirklich ne FEDERgabel, mal ne rst xmo weil sie halt damals leicht war, aber sonst nix. als ich dann rahmen gewechselt habe und ne neue brauchte bin ich bei der kinesis hängen geblieben, jetzt dazu schön eng am lenker liegendes lenkerband und ich muss sagen geiler gehts nicht. hab jetzt am restekiste schaltungsrad die alte xmo wieder verbaut aber die kona projekt2 wartet da auch schon verbaut zu werden. 
und fully? nie wieder
so long


----------



## Fritze (1. Oktober 2004)

mischiflix schrieb:
			
		

> naja, an ein ssp ne federgabel zu bauen geht ja auch mal gar nich
> 
> ok- finde auch, dass ne starrgabel an nen ss gut passt, aber es gibt auch ne menge ss an denen ne federgabel chef aussieht! in berlin ging da einiges. so ne schöne fox an einem "neueren" rahmen hat was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainbayer (3. Oktober 2004)

Vorne Scareb Platinum - natürlich die 80er und nur mit Lockout!   
Hinten fahre ich bei allen Bikes mit Eigendämpfung...


----------



## Th.S16 (7. Oktober 2004)

Ahoi !
Hab vor kurzem meine SID rausgeschmissen und ne Steinbach eingebaut.
Was soll ich sagen : So müssen sich die Typen fühlen die nen Bullen reiten.
Meine Fresse, irgendwo runterballern is nich mehr, sonst knallen einem die Plomben aus dem Gesicht !!
Macht aber ohne Ende Laune.
Da kommen die alten Zeiten wieder, als man den Tremalzo noch ungefedert mit einem 6000'er Trek runtergeknallt ist. Natürlich auch ohne Helm......


----------



## dodger (14. Oktober 2004)

Damals, als es noch nicht so viele Federgabeln gab bin ich natürlich starr gefahren. Natürlich auch noch stahl.

Nishiki Alien:







Inzwischen fahre ich im Gelände aber vorne gefedert und Alu   

Das Starrbike benutz ich aber noch für die Straße. Hab dafür Reifen mit weniger Profil draufgemacht und es hässlich gelb lackiert, damit mich die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer sehen.


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

hi,

an meinen nuen SSP kommt mir auch nur wieder ne starre gabel. udn die mit disc *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## oldman (14. Oktober 2004)

yeah!!
mein neues Projekt ist ein oller 92er Zaskar Rahmen, der kriegt eine Tange Switchblade verpasst.
Da fuehl ich mich gleich mal 15 Jahre juenger...
Was manchmack nervt ist das Haendezittern nach einer laengeren Trail Strecke!  
Im Ernst, starr fahren ist immer wieder erfrischend, vor allem jetzt bei der Kaelte und dem Sauwetter, da kann man sich die ganzen Putzorgien und Brunoxsessions sparen!
oldman


----------



## der alte ron (16. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> an meinen nuen SSP kommt mir auch nur wieder ne starre gabel. udn die mit disc *gg*
> grüße coffee


Gibs zu , du meinst das :


----------



## tim_ (11. November 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Gibs zu , du meinst das :


was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2004)

Sieht aus wie `ne Pace RC 31.

Grüße.


----------

